# Fat Squirrel



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Took this one from about 40 feet using double Tbg 20-15mm and 50. Lead. I love it when I get these fat ole squirrels because they don't try and run when your shooting em . A lot of times there too fat and cute for me to shoot em so I give em a pass . But this one had to good of a hide to let slide .


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Good shooting master. Hey check your band ties at the fork, it's been undone.

I think that you can say to Santa that you've have been a bad boy this year.

hahahaha


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good harvest ... should be yummy.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

dankungmaster said:


> Took this one from about 40 feet using double Tbg 20-15mm and 50. Lead. I love it when I get these fat ole squirrels because they don't try and run when your shooting em . A lot of times there too fat and cute for me to shoot em so I give em a pass . But this one had to good of a hide to let slide .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that fork have a pivot point, is it foldable ?

wll


----------



## slingshooter0421 (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice shootin


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Make a squirrel fur slingshot(handle n forks) i'd be interested.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting DK.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

wll said:


> dankungmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Took this one from about 40 feet using double Tbg 20-15mm and 50. Lead. I love it when I get these fat ole squirrels because they don't try and run when your shooting em . A lot of times there too fat and cute for me to shoot em so I give em a pass . But this one had to good of a hide to let slide .
> ...


No pivot. It's a " Scout "

View attachment 71201


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

wll said:


> Is that fork have a pivot point, is it foldable ?
> 
> Took this one from about 40 feet using double Tbg 20-15mm and 50. Lead. I love it when I get these fat ole squirrels because they don't try and run when your shooting em . A lot of times there too fat and cute for me to shoot em so I give em a pass . But this one had to good of a hide to let slide .
> 
> ...


He's got the collapsible take-down Scout. Makes it easier to compact and shove in the pocket as the game warden approaches.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

That is a nice small HOG


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

nice shooting! That's one fat squirrel!

Is the scout a comfortable slingshot?


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

PeterW said:


> nice shooting! That's one fat squirrel!
> 
> Is the scout a comfortable slingshot?


Yes , but it's only good for Ttf shooting . It's too wide for ott .


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Really master, I shoot ott with mine.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Jacktrevally said:


> Really master, I shoot ott with mine.


But are you accurate with that setup ?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I can hit a can at 15m


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Jacktrevally said:


> I can hit a can at 15m


I stand corrected .


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Master, what slingshot do you recommend for ott shooting? I want to be able to light matches.

Master do you hunt pigeon?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Good shot, DM!


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Jacktrevally said:


> Master, what slingshot do you recommend for ott shooting? I want to be able to light matches.
> 
> Master do you hunt pigeon?


I hunt pigeon whenever they come around . I recommend the gamekeeper chunky milbro mk2 .


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

good shooting.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Master,actually I have a chunky milbro mk2. Great shooter they are. Have a good day Master.


----------

